# Susan Lanci colors and styles



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

There are so many colors and styles is of Susan Lanci, would love to see what everyone else has! Here are some of ours.
Bow collars
Crystal rocks collars

Flower

Big bow

Twisted whiskers with large crystal

Daisy with crystals

Close up of Twisted Whiskers

Animal print


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw wow I was really looking forward to seeing your SL collection, you have loads 
Love it all, can't wait to recieve my next SL now, what your favourite?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh, the girls all look gorgeous in there SL. I love all of them !!! 
I have got to get the harness with the daisies on it for the spring / summer.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Deb your collection is absolutely spectacular! We don't have a collection like that as far as the harnesses go. We get more use out of the buddy belt. But we do have about 10 SL collars and the nouveau bow is my absolute fave bow collar of the SL bow collection. Maybe next summer we'll invest in a couple more harness styles. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw wow I was really looking forward to seeing your SL collection, you have loads
> Love it all, can't wait to recieve my next SL now, what your favourite?


I thought it would be fun for you to see styles and colors.....because of the light some look like the same colors but they are all different.
I really love the neuvou bow, but I. Will say I love all of them.
Lilly's pink animal print is a Tinky harness, I have had two for her, I don't recommend that style. The fit on the step in's are fantastic!
I also love the animal prints...fun to coordinate a color with each dog.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks Christie, wanted to show some of the colors and styles for those looking at them.
Would love to see some of yours, I love the step in's you got recently!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> ohhh, the girls all look gorgeous in there SL. I love all of them !!!
> I have got to get the harness with the daisies on it for the spring / summer.


I can't get enough of them Elaine...I think most of these will be put on hold until we get back to Florida. You would love the Daisy harness, they are really fun!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow!! What a beautiful collection. You have great taste on picking colors and styles for your 3, they all look great. Thanks for sharing. I find it so helpful in choosing things for my mine when pictures are posted.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree Michelle, I love looking at the pics of other members chi's and their items. Thanks, while living in Florida they were the most comfy in harnesses to be stylish. It is a whole other thing now, we are adjusting to New England.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aw wow I was really looking forward to seeing your SL collection, you have loads
> ...


I loved seeing all your collection, you have loads and I love how you have the same styles in different colours for each of your babies. 
I'm now waiting on the big bow fur coat in Ivory, puppy pink nouveau collar, lavender bow, tiffis gift tailbow collar, tiffi blue nouveau harness and I've just got the perfect pink big bow and I'm really happy with it  I really love Susan lanci it's just the waiting time it's a long time, but then again it's worth the wait!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I loved seeing all your collection, you have loads and I love how you have the same styles in different colours for each of your babies.
> I'm now waiting on the big bow fur coat in Ivory, puppy pink nouveau collar, lavender bow, tiffis gift tailbow collar, tiffi blue nouveau harness and I've just got the perfect pink big bow and I'm really happy with it  I really love Susan lanci it's just the waiting time it's a long time, but then again it's worth the wait!


You have a bunch coming Jessica...I can't wait to see it! I love everything you ordered, I don't have any of the Tiffi blue but it is one of my favs. I agree, it takes forever. I bought almost all of mine from a Botique we had close to us in Florida. I was lucky, they would place their orders with the girls in mind and call me when it came in. It was pricier because I didn't get much of a discount....but I didn't have to wait.😉


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I loved seeing all your collection, you have loads and I love how you have the same styles in different colours for each of your babies.
> ...


I'm excited too, Melissa mailed me yesterday to tell me that the tiffi blue harness and wooflink and louisdog things are on the way and she will send the rest of the SL stuff once it's made. So I'm excited to get it all in time for Christmas! 
I'm excited to see what the tiffis gift collar is like because it looks stunning online.
That's great that the boutique would call you. Are you waiting on any orders at the moment?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I love your Susan Lanci collection, thank you for sharing. Sometimes seeing it on your dogs makes me want to buy it for mine, you match the colour to each of your dogs so well. I just love Susan Lanci. Nibbles has an amythest pure & simple step-in with matching collar and lead plus a black cupcake step-in/collar/lead set.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kismet said:


> I love your Susan Lanci collection, thank you for sharing. Sometimes seeing it on your dogs makes me want to buy it for mine, you match the colour to each of your dogs so well. I just love Susan Lanci. Nibbles has an amythest pure & simple step-in with matching collar and lead plus a black cupcake step-in/collar/lead set.


I bet Nibbles is stunning in the amethyst. The pure & simple is really my favorite. Also my husband feels comfortable walking them in those. The florals & big bows are very feminine which I love but not as much him.😉


----------



## MrM27 (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice collection. 

I'm not too sure Leo would be thrilled with me if I ordered something for him.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

MrM27 said:


> Very nice collection.
> 
> I'm not too sure Leo would be thrilled with me if I ordered something for him.


Haha...they do have very fun pieces that can be masculine. One of our members has quite a few for her male chi. You should check out all the colors, there really is something for all!


----------



## MrM27 (Jul 7, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> Haha...they do have very fun pieces that can be masculine. One of our members has quite a few for her male chi. You should check out all the colors, there really is something for all!


I'm going to have to look into that. He is extremely finicky when it comes to wearing stuff. He will literally just stand there and not move. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> Haha...they do have very fun pieces that can be masculine. One of our members has quite a few for her male chi. You should check out all the colors, there really is something for all!





MrM27 said:


> I'm going to have to look into that. He is extremely finicky when it comes to wearing stuff. He will literally just stand there and not move.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


You should definitely have a look, they are super lightweight and there are plenty of styles that suit both sexes. My boy Nibbler wears them. He has 2 sets, one plain and the other with a little cupcake and no-one mistakes him for a girl. This is his plain one:


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kismet said:


> You should definitely have a look, they are super lightweight and there are plenty of styles that suit both sexes. My boy Nibbler wears them. He has 2 sets, one plain and the other with a little cupcake and no-one mistakes him for a girl. This is his plain one:


I LOVE this color on him..Nibbler is very handsome! Love the black Chihuahuas, how old is he now?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> I bet Nibbles is stunning in the amethyst. The pure & simple is really my favorite. Also my husband feels comfortable walking them in those. The florals & big bows are very feminine which I love but not as much him.😉


Haha, my Hubby prefers walking them in the more plain style harnesses also. I love the lightness of the pure & simple. I would like a stardust harness for him and think he might be able to get away with Autumn Flowers...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kismet said:


> Haha, my Hubby prefers walking them in the more plain style harnesses also. I love the lightness of the pure & simple. I would like a stardust harness for him and think he might be able to get away with Autumn Flowers...


One of our members has some for her boy with the gecko and some other items that are masculine..they are really fun!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw wow I was really looking forward to seeing your SL collection, you have loads
> Love it all, can't wait to recieve my next SL now, what your favourite?


Hi Jessica, where do you order your Susan Lanci from ? Is it somewhere in the UK or do you import ? Thanks.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Lisa T said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aw wow I was really looking forward to seeing your SL collection, you have loads
> ...


I get it from America sweetie, the doggie couture shop. I like this site best as she often has sales and I love a good bargain!
I couldn't actually find it from a UK seller unfortunately. It does take a while however it's worth the wait.
Also if you considering making a few orders in the future you would save if you could buy it all at once because of shipping costs. 
Don't suppose you know of any UK doggy boutiques? I always struggle to find them


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you not get stung with customs charges when buying from America?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Do you not get stung with customs charges when buying from America?


Unfortunately I do yeah, but I can't get it from England, it's such a shame but suppose it's worth it once my items arrive. this is why I try to buy things at once to avoid paying multiple times


----------

